# Trying to find Female Bodybuilder--inspirational



## ckcrown84 (Dec 3, 2011)

My woman is trying to get into working out, and of course I can't tell her shit. I have her reading that thread by Prince called true or false.
There was a video clip someone posted on here at some point (can't find it for the life of me) of a pretty hot female bodybuilder with a kinda manly voice doing a leg workout. 
Also, any female instructional videos you guys would recommend? I am not talking about huge muscle girls. But slim defined girls lol--my girl wants to stay a girly girl.


----------



## Powermaster (Dec 4, 2011)

I like to watch bodyrocks videos. Fitness - Tight Summer Booty Workout - YouTube

Don't know or care if they are effective or not but she's pretty hot.


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 4, 2011)

YouTube Video











here ya go bro


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks chunky! that was the one I was looking for


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 4, 2011)

Bro, this chick has all kinds of workouts on YouTube.  Here's a few to get your wife started...


YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


Check them out, I'll bet you'll be watching them too!


----------



## suprfast (Dec 4, 2011)

chucky1 said:


> YouTube Video



CHUCKKKKY

DAMN.  I would not be able to workout if that was at my gym


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 4, 2011)

suprfast said:


> CHUCKKKKY
> 
> DAMN.  I would not be able to workout if that was at my gym



lol, just the other day in the gym I almost killed myself. I was doing flat bench and two super hot chicks that were barely wearing anything, started doing squats right in front of me. needless to say, I couldnt focus


----------



## suprfast (Dec 4, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> lol, just the other day in the gym I almost killed myself. I was doing flat bench and two super hot chicks that were barely wearing anything, started doing squats right in front of me. needless to say, I couldnt focus



There is a chick at my gym that wears the above clothing, though she is bigger than me.  Probably close to 13%bf(very low for women) and a back wider than mine.  She has to compete but I cant find any information on her.


----------



## lynnlynn (Dec 4, 2011)

ckcrown84 said:


> My woman is trying to get into working out, and of course I can't tell her shit. I have her reading that thread by Prince called true or false.
> There was a video clip someone posted on here at some point (can't find it for the life of me) of a pretty hot female bodybuilder with a kinda manly voice doing a leg workout.
> Also, any female instructional videos you guys would recommend? I am not talking about huge muscle girls. But slim defined girls lol--my girl wants to stay a girly girl.


You can't make her do anything. Unless it's her idea and she wants to do it, forget it. All the pics and videos of hot chicks in the world aren't going to make a difference.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 4, 2011)

lynnlynn said:


> You can't make her do anything. Unless it's her idea and she wants to do it, forget it. All the pics and videos of hot chicks in the world aren't going to make a difference.



Its actually going to push her away.

My wife just got into it.  She did it on her own terms.  Started seeing real life inspirational pics of people doing Jamie Eason's 12 week program and jumped on.  I didn't tell her to, didnt force her to, but I am encouraging her.  Dont force her man.  Best you can do is hit the gym for yourself and bring home your transformation.  She will catch on.

BTW, my wife also did countless months of cardio and never saw results.  Started hitting the weights and some cardio and bam...changes.


----------



## gettinfitt (Dec 5, 2011)

Try having her look up JNL... She's super hot... And she has tons of YouTube videos. 

She def gets me pumped...


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 5, 2011)

yeah I thought I had her interested
Then an article by Prince and a few videos later instead of getting a  response like "I am ready to hit the gym" I get "fuck you, you want me to look like that. blah blah blah blah...sorry im not good enough" and "sorry im fat" ouch... burn. At least I got her working out, but she isn't up for doing anything other than what SHE wants to do lol. Oh well.. I tried, I failed. 
Thank god she really isn't fat, but nor is she rockin' the girly version of a six pack either...


----------



## Burro (Dec 5, 2011)

chucky1 said:


> YouTube Video



i like this one man . is very cool






Beautiful Badass - YouTube" title="Click to view this video on YouTube" target="_blank">YouTube Video





Beautiful Badass - YouTube">Beautiful Badass - YouTube" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="385">





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eG_C1r6caV8


----------



## gettinfitt (Dec 6, 2011)

ckcrown84 said:


> yeah I thought I had her interested
> Then an article by Prince and a few videos later instead of getting a  response like "I am ready to hit the gym" I get "fuck you, you want me to look like that. blah blah blah blah...sorry im not good enough" and "sorry im fat" ouch... burn. At least I got her working out, but she isn't up for doing anything other than what SHE wants to do lol. Oh well.. I tried, I failed.
> Thank god she really isn't fat, but nor is she rockin' the girly version of a six pack either...



Dang... I know where sheiks coming from tho... My man likes pencil-thin girls and that ain't me... Ive always been either a little on the thick side, or packed more muscle for his liking.

She needs to get into working out on her own terms. JNL and others and great techniques, workouts and great tips. But until she gets confident in her own skin, she will still pull those lines. I myself used to do the same thing. And I've competed before, so I should be pretty confident, right? Not so much. Us women tend to b over dramatic and whatnot. But u should have her look up some of the women's forums. Here and TID have some legit threads.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 7, 2011)

Word. Appreciate it. I think anyone who is interested in fitness is never quite satisfied. But, I suppose it doesn't help when you look at people in 20x better shape than you and then think you have to look like that by Spring lol


----------



## gettinfitt (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey, if all else fails, have her pm me. I think my before and afters are somewhere floating on the Internet...


----------



## gettinfitt (Dec 9, 2011)

Here bud.... show her this... maybe it will help, just a little???? 

I'm Christina.... it takes lifting and a diet to get on track.... I had to take some time off to get some additions.... but I'm back at it.... and my mind and body are loving me again.... 

Endorphins, eating right, pumping iron and just the mental health of it all help a lot bro.... 


Goddess Athlete Testimonials - Read what others are saying about Chrissy Zmijewski


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow that is amazing, you rocked it girl 
That is legit. Appreciate it. And keep up the good work.


----------



## niki (Dec 11, 2011)

Some pretty decent journals here too.....


----------



## zoco (Dec 12, 2011)

Show her this pic  

Moorea Wolfe


----------



## Cork (Dec 12, 2011)

None of those women are bodybuilders though.  Honestly, if your girl is a "normal" girl, the last thing she'll want to hear is that you want her to look like a bodybuilder.

I can tell you from personal experience and trying to whip my own girl in to shape... it all depends on what your girl finds attractive in other girls.  My fiance gets motivated to workout by looking at the chicks from the Pussycat Dolls and Victoria's Secret models.  Now that she is starting to lean up even more, she is really liking the look of her own body and that by itself is motivating her to do more work.  Will she look like a fitness model or a physique competitor?  Who knows.  We are young and the future is far.  All I know is that she is going to remain hot way into her later years.  And it's all because of finding something to motivate her at the beginning.


----------

